# Calling all Canadians...



## Boddington (Feb 18, 2004)

Well, I am sure you are all in the process of applying to films schools right now, as am I. I was just wondering, how's the whole process going? What schools are you applying to, etc.?

I'm appling to: 
- Ryerson, for both Film Studies and New Media
- Humber
- York
- Sheridan
- as well as some various other colleges for film/tv.


----------



## Boddington (Feb 18, 2004)

Well, I am sure you are all in the process of applying to films schools right now, as am I. I was just wondering, how's the whole process going? What schools are you applying to, etc.?

I'm appling to: 
- Ryerson, for both Film Studies and New Media
- Humber
- York
- Sheridan
- as well as some various other colleges for film/tv.


----------



## gangster no. 1 (Feb 19, 2004)

Sheridan, Humber, and Confederation.

Andrew H Paul


----------



## Ademu (Feb 29, 2004)

So far, I've only applied to SAIT in Calgary.

I'd sooner head to NAIT, because it's in Edmonton, and I'm much, much closer to them... but they don't have what I'm looking for.

I notice girls are better looking in Calgary.

That was a joke...

"We'll be able to get all the things we ever dreamed of... front, and rear spoilers for the cars!"


----------



## Boddington (Mar 22, 2004)

Here's my update:

Ryerson: I sent in all my portfolio material a few weeks ago. I felt a little more satisfied with my New Media portfolio though. I'm not expecting to hear back from Ryerson for quite awhile - I hear they send out letters much later.

York: I was recently invited back for an interview/orientation day. I have to bring a portfolio of some work when I go. I am pretty glad I made the next cut (they said last year they hade over 1200 applicants, and only 200 were invited back for the interviews, with a final number of 48 for the program). I have heard mixed feelings about the school and its program. Hopefully I will get a better idea after I go down to visit.

Humber: I was invited back for the orientation session where the program was described in some detail, and students were asked to write an essay. It seems like a great school, and a great program.

Sheridan: I sent in the additional material they asked for. Haven't heard anything since.

Anyways... to all you Canadians: Let us know how you're doing with everything.

Good luck.


----------



## Boddington (Mar 27, 2004)

Well, I visited York today, and had my interview. The interview itself was rather short, but I felt I did pretty good.

I also got a chance to visit Ryerson - and i love it. The downtown T.O atmosphere is aweomsome, and there is so much to do down there.

On a side note - where are all the Canadians?!  (more specifically, the Ontario students) I want to know if any of you guys are in the same boat as me.


----------



## wdy (Mar 28, 2004)

Hey, well I still have one more year of high school until I apply for colleges.  I live in Ottawa.  I'm just curious though of what kind of work exactly you put in a portfolio for trying to get accepted into film related courses.


----------



## Boddington (Mar 28, 2004)

Well, the requirements from each school are fairly different, so I try and put together a portfolio that relates to what the school is looking for in a student. I think Ryerson puts it best when they say they are looking for work that "best represents your creative potential, and you as an individual". Granted, the admissions commitee for the film program at Ryerson doesn't want any film/video material which limits a students attempt to showcase what they are all about. In this case, I sent stills of some of my film/video projects, along with examples of visual art (paintings, photographs, computer generated artwork, etc.) My intentions were to show them my creative potential in a *variety* of art forms. You might want to take a different approach though. For the other program I applied to at Ryerson (New Media Studies) I decided to create a flash-based website for my portfolio, just because I felt that better suited the program, and what they were looking for in a student.


----------



## Mortimer (Mar 29, 2004)

What are your grades like? (For Everyone)


----------



## Boddington (Mar 30, 2004)

English - 84
Bio - 72
Comm Tech - 98
Art - 96
Law - 83
Exercise Science - 70
Drama - 86

As you can see, I'm not a big science buff - oh well.


----------



## Boddington (Apr 3, 2004)

I've just been accepted to both Humber and Sheridan. I'm pretty excited, but I'm still waiting to hear back from the universities...


----------



## Boddington (Apr 25, 2004)

York University - accepted. Glad to hear back from them - it's nice to know I'll be going to either York or Ryerson (still waiting to hear from Ryerson).


----------



## intelectronik (May 26, 2004)

Hey, what's up Boddington. Glad to hear you were accepted to York and Ryerson. BA or MA level? 

Quick question for you, I am in the process of decidign whether York might be a good choice for me or not, any reasons why you chose (or chose not to) go there? Any feedback would be appreciated! Thanks


----------



## Boddington (May 28, 2004)

Well, I wasn't yet accepted to Ryerson when I wrote that post - but am now. As for York, I was accepted into their BFA program for Film Production. I think I have decided to go to Ryerson, but for a while I was seriously considering York's program as well. What attracts me to York is the large fine arts community they have there (film, theatre, visual arts, etc.) which would probably make things a lot easier as far as collaborating projects go. York was also very good in keeping in touch with me, and inviting me back for interviews, asking for additional information, etc. Location wise I really love Ryerson, with the whole downtown atmosphere, where as York is a little outside in a not so nice area. Financially, it would also be less expensive to go to York, but despite all the financial benefits, I think I prefer Ryerson over York.

Anyways, these are just a few of my thoughts, I'll add more if I think of them. Hope I helped...


----------



## clue (May 30, 2004)

York And Ryerson are definately the best Universities for film studies while Sheridan and Humber are the best colleges. I think I'm going to do the Joint-Degree, diploma program between Sheridan and York.   The First year is at Sheridan, then two years at york and another two at Sheridan. You can't beat the diploma/degree combination. However, five years is a lot of time, so I'll have a lot to think about in my first year  at Sheridan. 

I take it nobody else here is going to Sheridan?


----------



## FilmFiend1138 (Jun 1, 2004)

Hey all, I'm new here and in need of some advice. Here's my situation: 

I applied to York Film Production and Screenwriting and Film Studies but alas, got rejected to both. The competition there is pretty crazy for first year students apparently. However, I applied to Arts Major Undecided for the first year and am planning to re-apply in my second year. I'll be taking two Film Studies courses open for freshmen students and a introductory photography course. I'm assuming that if I take a few courses geared towards film one way or another, It'll boost my chances of getting admitted in the second year. 

I've also applied to Ryerson, but haven't received word from them yet. 

I applied to Concordia U's Film Studies program and got accepted. The thing is, in the end I want to direct and write (who doesn't?) but Film Studies is, to me, imperative to developing an understanding of the aesthetics of film. So majoring it for four years isn't my top priority. 

Here's the dillema: Should I go to Montreal for the first year and take film studies in hopes of getting admitted and transferring at either Ryerson or York in my second year? Or should just stay at York and take those courses I outlined (including photography) to hone my technical abilities (and eventually shoot a short film on MiniDV during the first year) and re-apply? 

Do I have a higher chance of transferring if I stay in Montreal and take the film studies program which, for some reason, is under the BFA degree? 

Does anyone have any experiences of transferring or re-applying that might prove to be helpful? Anything at all, please. I would gladly appreciate it  

Do film schools generally look kindly to transfer students at all? From either a different university or program? 

Again, if any of you are current film students or have graduated with either a BFA or MFA, any related stories would be a huge sigh of relief.


----------



## FilmFiend1138 (Jun 1, 2004)

Hey Boddington, congrats on getting accepted to York and Ryerson!

I'm officially jealous . Good luck on your freshmen year.

Boddington, how can you sell the film committee on your portfolio? I was one of the two hundred that made it to the next cut for the interview process and the only things that were riding on my chances to get in are my writing skills (submitted a few short scripts in proper format) and some of my still photography (been taking photography for about a year now).

I'll re-apply to Film Production & Screenwriting next year, hopefully.


----------



## Boddington (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks for the congrats. So, I guess we were both at York for the interview process then. I don't know about you, but my interview seemed surprisingly short (maybe it was because it was nearing the end of the day, and they were trying to finish them up). I showed the committee a short two minute film I made, and they seemed to enjoy it. It was more of an experimental/abstract type film which I created in collaboration with a final project in grade 12 visual art. I also had a fair amount to say about a film workshop I had taken part in recently. It was over 6 weekends, and each weekend we learned about a different area of filmmaking (directing/producing, lighting, sound, editing, etc.) Also, by the end of the workshop, in small groups, we had created a short black and white 16mm film. They seemed fairly interested and asked me various questions on the experience. 

Anyways, just think about it man: There was well over 1300-1400 applicants for the program, and they invited back 200 or so for the interview process. I can't imagine how many of those applicants wouldn't be good for the program. Unfortunately, it all comes down to numbers, and they have to shave off some qualified applicants.

However, I look at it this way - you got accepted to CONCORDIA! From what I've heard, it is regarded as a top program as far as Canadian Film Schools are concerned. If I were you, I would seriously consider going there first year, seeing how you like it, and after you've gotten a taste for the school and program, see if you'd want to try transfering back to another school of your choice.

Good luck with your decision - hit me back with any more questions you might have.


----------



## FilmFiend1138 (Jun 1, 2004)

Hey Boddington,

Still having a hard time to decide...

If you were in my shoes, what would you do? Would you take the chance and take Arts Major Undecided for a year at York in hopes of transferring to their Film Prod. program in the second or go to Concordia's Film Studies program for a year then transfer?

It's a tough call. I think taking Photography at York would be a huge selling factor for the committee (given that it improves my portfolio to some degree). Not sure if Concordia's offering a photography course for non-majors but I'll have to check.


----------



## Boddington (Jun 1, 2004)

Well, if you went to Concordia, you'd already be in a film-based program (granted, not the specific program you were hoping for). If you went to York, you'd be at the school you want to be at, but you would not be in a film-based program. So, there are pros and cons in both situations I suppose. 

In this discussion , there is a guy who posts at the bottom about a similar situation (his name is mdc3000, he posted last). He didn't make it into the film program, but did a common fine arts year, and then transfered over the following year. BUT, he stated that he knows others who have tried this, and have been unsuccessful. Now, you were saying that you would take some film-related courses, which would show the commitee that you're enthusiastic about film. Also, York has a very large Fine Arts community, and from what I have heard, there is a good collaboration between the various art departments - so I'm sure you could get involved with some student productions (specifically if they are outside the program criteria). You might be able to rent out film/video equipment too (I'm not too sure about this though). 

If I was in your shoes, I'd probably be doindg the same thing you are doing - asking questions and trying to choose the best option. For starters, I would try and contact mdc3000 from that link I posted, and maybe he could offer some advice. From what I can tell, it seems like you really want to be at York, but I wouldn't rule out the Film Studies program at Concordia. The good thing about first year at film schools is that there isn't a HUGE difference between programs (or, so I've heard). I Imagine that most of the more hands on film stuff comes in the subsequent years. So, to be honest with you, if it were me I would choose Concordia, and then try and transer to York for my second year.

In the end though, I guess its all up to you, what you're looking to gain from first year, and ultimately where you want to end up. The good thing about your situation is - no matter where you go (York or Concordia), you'll be getting a good education, and be in a good film environment.


----------



## FilmFiend1138 (Jun 1, 2004)

Once again I _humbly_ thank you for all the help and advice, Boddington.  

I'll let you know what I decide to go with.


----------



## FilmFiend1138 (Jun 3, 2004)

Boddington, would you say it'd be a lot easier to get into the Film Studies program at York than the Film Prod. & Screenwriting? 

I'm assuming Film Theory, Criticism and History not as demanding, in general.


----------



## Boddington (Jun 4, 2004)

I've seen applicant numbers for both programs, and I'm pretty sure the Production program has many more applicants per year - therefore its a much more difficult program to get in to.


----------



## FilmFiend1138 (Jun 5, 2004)

What are the applicant numbers for Film Studies?

Ballpark figure...


----------



## Boddington (Jun 5, 2004)

According to a FAQ page on York's website:

_"In 2003 the BA program (Film Studies) received 200 applications and an incoming class of 37 students."_

For the Film Production program, they said it is well over 1200 students applying each year for 48 spots.


----------



## FilmFiend1138 (Jun 12, 2004)

Boddington, I GOT ACCEPTED TO RYERSON'S FILM STUDIES PROGRAM!!!

See ya this fall


----------



## Boddington (Jun 12, 2004)

Hey man - congratulations. Thats good news to hear, and I guess it clears up those problems about which school to choose (because it seems apparent you want to go to Ryerson). Anyways, congrats once again.


----------



## FilmFiend1138 (Jun 12, 2004)

Thanks, dude.

You've been of great help.

Just out of curiosity: Which Canadian film director did you choose to talk about for the essay?

I went with Cronenberg and talked about The Fly and Naked Lunch.


----------



## FilmFiend1138 (Jun 16, 2004)

Where you at, Boddington???


----------



## Boddington (Jun 16, 2004)

Oh, sorry man. Didn't catch that question. They actually didn't specifically ask me to talk about a Canadian director. I was reading the non-academic criteria from last years application procedures, and they did ask students to talk about a Canadian director, or Canadian film - but when they sent the stuff to me, they asked which films had impressed me and why. I did, however, talk a little bit a few indie filmmakers from the Ottawa community whose work I admired.


----------



## Riles (Aug 1, 2004)

I'm suprised no one has mentioned ECIAD (Emily Carr Institute of Art and Design)  Their newmedia program is crazy good with a much wider range of teachings that really allows for diverse films.

www.eciad.ca


----------

